# Is there a cheap well made double barrel



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I am looking for a double barrel up to 700$

any sugestions


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

For that money, look used. Or better yet, save up some more, and get a good one. You can get a Stoeger or Bakail, but I wouldn't waste my money on one. Look at Ruger Red Label, Beretta, Browning, they can be found used in good condition for around a grand.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

CZ makes an excellent SxS that you can get for under $1000 brand new.

IMO, the CZ is heads and shoulders above the Ruger Gold label.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah check out that CZ at Cabela's, they are great guns.


----------



## scauphunter73 (Sep 23, 2004)

I bought the CZ SxS in 20 ga. and did not have a good experience. It quit firing within 225 rounds and then I had trouble trying to have warantee work done.

I got Cabela's to take it back and deal with CZ and got the Weatherby O/U instead. I've been very happy with it.

I think the CZ was around $775, the Weatherby listed at $850. That was last summer at the Rogers, MN store.

If you're willing to wait I agree with the other guys and save up more for a Beretta or Browning. I got too damn impatient!!


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

By double do you mean O/U or SXS? Does it matter?
I disagree about the Baikal (now Remington Spartan). They are not for everyone's taste but...I have an IZH-43 SXS. I have had it for years. It is about 1/2lb. heavier than I'd like but it's a serviceable gun that won't break the bank and fits your price range.
The used gun market, though, has some possibilities worth looking at. Recently, I picked up two older shotguns in fine shape - a Savage 430 O/U for $200 and a nice old Parker VH SXS for a tad over $500. Both come to my shoulder nicely and shoot well. The same store had a pretty LeFever 12ga. for under $500.
Pete


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like sxs but havent shot an over and under much


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Scottie: Look for used guns. You could do a whole lot worse than an old Savage SXS or O/U. They are "clunky" guns without elegance and with fixed chokes, again about 8-12oz. heavier than I'd like ideally but they are pretty much bombproof and easy to fix in the unlikely event that anything breaks. The last few I have seen were all tight, shootable guns and all well under $300. That would leave you a good amount of seed money toward a "better" gun if you desire. 
Pete


----------



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

i have a remington spartan o/u in 12 ga and i love it. the new mossberg silver reserve is a nice gun to i have a 28 ga o/u and love it to and they both are under 500.00 good luck


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

My uncle bought a Stoeger condor supreme, and while it is not the prettiest O/U on the market, that lil [email protected] shoots good! I put almost 2 cases of shells through the thing this dove season, and it fits me great, and has a nice balanced feel. I'm thinking about picking up the matched set in 12/20 ga, and painting the barrels with duracoat! It's brazilian manufactured imported by Benelli...for the money it's a great double.

HM


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I have the mossberg silver addition in 410 o/u. I think it is a great gun. I have heard the wood is soft and gets that well used look real quick but mine seems great. My wife shoots it more than I do and is starting to refer to it as her gun.... I would like to get the 28g too. This one cost me 500.00


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a friend that works at Sportmans Warehouse in Anchorage, the single store that sold the most guns of all stores in the U.S. last year, and he said CZ was the one they had the most trouble with.

One that often gets overlooked is the F.A.I.R. Veronas and I think Cabelas had the as F.A.I.R.s. They go for the range you said and are good quality. They are now being sold as the Savage Milano ($1200) and the Cortina line. If you get the FAIR or Verona there will be a warranty issue as the companies are no longer in business. I have not heard of this as an issue though as they seem to be holding up good. Look at the CDNN site to see if they still have them on clearance for $500. Heard nothing but good reports about them.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Spartan by Reminton


----------

